# tapes and meds



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I've just started zelnorm andfeel that maybe with the combinationof it and the tapes I might get better so I'm wondering if anyone has any experiences with the combination of the tapes and meds.tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tom, I have to use the Levsin or Librax at times in conjunction with the tapes at times and imagery and exercise and dietary adjustments>>>>Hey what ever combo works, who cares? As long as it works and helps us function.Wish you the best.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, there is no problem with doing this, although I highly recommend you give the drug a month to work and adjust, before you start the tapes again so everything is hopefully running smoothly when you start them.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

My son was on meds the entire time he did the tapes. At one time he was taking both donnatal and bentyl. BTW Eric, he's been able to completely eliminate the donnatal. He's down to one bentyl per day and we're going to start eliminating that in another couple of weeks if things keep going well. He's also running cross-country for high school -- 3 miles 3 times a week. We just have to time his eating correctly. No problems so far.Sorry Tom, didn't mean to hijack your thread. I hope the zelnorm gives some relief so the tapes can work. Best of luck!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, that is so great and I am so happy to hear it. When I hear that a young person will not suffer as much as I did I am too thrilled.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thankstom


----------

